# Keyloggers



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Keyloggers

Keyloggers are easy to install on the computer and can allow a person to see what the computer is being used for and even to break passwords. Wonder what sites your teen is viewing, or their searchs. Wondering if a spouse is still viewing porn. Well a keylogger can give you the answer.

I use this site:

free keylogger software downloads and reviews at Download.com

to get free keyloggers. In my case I have to protect my store. For the non-vista machines I use

Actual Keylogger 2.4 
Record all keystokes to an encrypted log file.

After you accept the program it will load in the folder as

C:\Program Files\AKProg

on the next screen I change this

Actual Keylogger

to AKL

*I don not use a desk top icon*

I hit install, then next, and finsh

A screen will come up

You will see that it will record time, window caption, application path, and user name

I go to the settings and change the four keys that I need to hit to open the keylogger because ctrl +alt +shift + f7 is the normal combo. There is also a section that can hide the four areas one can poke around and find evidence of it. I also enable password and set one. Then I hit start monitoring and hide keylogger.

If you have nortons on your computer it will find it and quaritine it, any other might as well. If you have a computer set to scan once a week then you can always remove it before the scan and reinstall it or tell the anti-virus to ignore it.

hope this helps.

draconis


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i put a keylogger on my computer to catch my H. Funny thing is if someone holds down the function key and hits another letter with it, the keylogger will not record what that letter was. he uses that key in his passwords. so if you ever want a really secure password, just hold down the function key with another one and the keylogger wont record the stroke.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

What function key? you can't use ctrl, alt, the F-keys, caplock or tab in a password.

draconis


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

im sorry maybe its not called a function key. its a small key with a 'fn' symbol on it. also, its on a mac. not sure if that's different then pc.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

ljtseng said:


> im sorry maybe its not called a function key. its a small key with a 'fn' symbol on it. also, its on a mac. not sure if that's different then pc.


Maybe, I talked to my video guy and he isn't sure if it can be used (yes I make videos) and I will talk to my IT guy tomorrow about it as well. Maybe a different keylogger will pick it up.

draconis


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

true a different keylogger might. but i ended up having to just break the key so i could see what he was typing underneath.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

ljtseng said:


> true a different keylogger might. but i ended up having to just break the key so i could see what he was typing underneath.


:lol:

BTW the above information is for a pc using anything but vista.

draconis


----------



## gloomyshrooms (Aug 6, 2008)

1


----------

